# E21 Alpina B6 2.8 is for sale



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

All original and one of the finest examples in existence. 

#62 out of 533.

The car is in San Fransisco, CA.

Click for link


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> All original and one of the finest examples in existence.
> 
> #62 out of 533.
> 
> ...


 :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Signed by Mr. Stuck! :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Its been in dry storage for 13 yrs. I bet its never been registered as a US car.

Pretty cool though.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Might this be the world's most expensive E21?

Nice, though.... what do you think that signature does for the value? $100?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

kyfdx said:


> Might this be the world's most expensive E21?
> 
> Nice, though.... what do you think that signature does for the value? $100?


We are looking at a Collector's item, not at a regular E21 and people tend to spend more on collectibles.

What do you think that a few tubes of oil paint and a few brushes cost? Some people paid $40 million for Sunflowers by Van Gogh back in '87 at Christie's, London. And it has not more paint than any other painting.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Am I missing something? The add states that the car has 69k while in one of the pics the odometer is showing a different number. :dunno:


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

Arkady said:


> Am I missing something? The add states that the car has 69k while in one of the pics the odometer is showing a different number. :dunno:


Seems like the speedometer & odometer gauges are based on the metric system. 110,000 km = ~68,350 miles.

Otherwise, :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

Nice. Very nice Alpina.

Flex


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

It´s beautifull. And must be very rare in that condition :clap:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It's only a car, right?


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> It's only a car, right?


No, it´s an early "automobile Meisterwerke"


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

So go ahead and :slap: me, but I'm not diggin' the giant pinstripe down the side... On the front end is nice and understated, but that thing down the side has got to go... :dunno:


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

That car is beyond critizism. It´s a classic. The stripes are part of the Alpina heritage and belong there (at least for that model). You wouldn´t change the boobs on the Mona Lisa either, just because you´re a hooters kind of guy, now would you?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

tierfreund said:


> That car is beyond critizism. It´s a classic. The stripes are part of the Alpina heritage and belong there (at least for that model). You wouldn´t change the boobs on the Mona Lisa either, just because you´re a hooters kind of guy, now would you?


No, your right... for the time period and the heritage of the car they are correct... However, if I would have ordered one new, back in the day, I would have asked for those to be "deleted"... it is a custom-built car, right? :thumbup:

As for the Mona Lisa, well, I'm more of a Rubens sort of guy anyway...


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, you could have. as for beeing a Rubens kind of guy...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Wow that's a beautiful car, as a little boy I would see them fly by our BMW 3.0 back in 1980 on the Autobahn...:thumbup:


----------

